# tts boost gauge install help



## SDZ007 (Jul 31, 2014)

I guys. I got the osir vent pod for my tts and also a boost gauge. My question is, where do I tap into the engine to get a reading and where do I hook up the wires to?

Ive done this to my previus cars (non audis) but this looks to be a lil more involved.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

Very straight forward:-

Esaiest way (& lovely fitting kit) for me was:-

http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/Boost_ ... ifications

& fitting instructions:-

View attachment Forge Boost kit.pdf


----------



## SDZ007 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for your reply... just looking at the instructions and the pic I have of the tts engine bay I cant exactly pin point where that forge connection goes??


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

SDZ007 said:


> Thanks for your reply... just looking at the instructions and the pic I have of the tts engine bay I cant exactly pin point where that forge connection goes??


I will take photos of mine when i get home this afternoon. Once you see it is really simple.


----------



## SDZ007 (Jul 31, 2014)

That would be great .. thanks!


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

Here is the Forge boost kit installed. You can see the feed pipe to the boost gauge coming off the side of it. Two spare sockets for other things if required - like a feed for BCS Powervalve exhaust for instance 

This area is under the bottom right hand corner of the plastic engine cover, pull cover off & you will see it.










From a different angle - basically unclip the OEM pipe, push in the new part & clip the OEM pipe back on.


----------



## SDZ007 (Jul 31, 2014)

Gotcha!!! Thanks for the pics.. makes it alot easier for me to do now. Next question is tho, do you have your boost gauge in the vent using the osir adapter? How did you run the boost gauge tube to it. Via a gromet in the firewall? Also where did you connect power etc

Sorry for the million questions but I prefer to try do things myself and not pay a small fortune for a shop to do it lol


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

SDZ007 said:


> Gotcha!!! Thanks for the pics.. makes it alot easier for me to do now. Next question is tho, do you have your boost gauge in the vent using the osir adapter? How did you run the boost gauge tube to it. Via a gromet in the firewall? Also where did you connect power etc
> 
> Sorry for the million questions but I prefer to try do things myself and not pay a small fortune for a shop to do it lol


No problem - I would far rather install what I can myself than pay someone else to do it!

I have Defi gauges fitted into two of the vents, boost & voltage:-










Boost gauge tube run through the engine bay firewall at the passenger side (through existing grommet for a bit of the OEM loom) then fed behind dash into vent hole. Wiring taken from rear of fuse / relay board at end of dash & also run behind dash to vent hole. Only three wires required for boost gauge so fairly easy to locate suitable feeds etc.

Hope this helps.

Best regards.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Should have gone for Liquid 

*point down to link in sig lol*

J
xx


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Should have gone for Liquid
> 
> *point down to link in sig lol*
> 
> ...


Lots of features but IMHO the display is a bit dated looking.

Each to their own I suppose.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I love my liquid  so many more things to play with than just boost

J
xx


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I love my liquid  so many more things to play with than just boost
> 
> J
> xx


Love your gauge Jess and it's a very pro installation - good on ya Bab x


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I love my liquid  so many more things to play with than just boost
> 
> J
> xx


Agreed but I love the flashy start up procedure on my gauges - matches the TTS initial sweep of main dials.

From a different car but you will get the idea - 





Ideally there would be a more modern Liquid gauge that would suit the Mk2


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Senna916 said:


> I have Defi gauges fitted into two of the vents, boost & voltage:-


That looks very good! I know some of the Defi gauges need the control unit, was that the case with yours ? If not I think I might ave to go buy me a boost gauge!


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

bhavin85 said:


> Senna916 said:
> 
> 
> > I have Defi gauges fitted into two of the vents, boost & voltage:-
> ...


I bought the Defi Racer Gauges which are standalone, each needs wired individually but then I didn't have to find somewhere else to locate the controller so preferred that option.

They are available in either 52mm or 60mm - they both work with the OSIR vent mount, smaller one allows the vent still to function but larger 60mm is easier to see when you're old (like me!)

I bought mine from a UK eBay dealer - link below to one from same seller. Can't see a white faced one just now but he ordered one in for me - excellent to deal with.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Defi-Racer-60 ... 3a8b4ee7e5


----------



## SDZ007 (Jul 31, 2014)

Ok so how did you get access to the tube once it was run through the firewall? And also access to the wires on the back of the gauge when its in the vent?


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

With the vents out it's easy to pass the wiring up behind the dash .


----------



## SDZ007 (Jul 31, 2014)

Do I need to pull out any pannels from under the dadh at all?


----------

